# Fressverhalten eurer Koi bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung



## velos (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

mein Teich hat ca. 6-8 Stunden volle Sonne, meine Koi fühlen sich irgendwie durch die lange über dem Teich stehende Sonne genervt, halten sich unter der Brücke auf, gründeln viel am Teichgrund in den Fadenalgen  oder verkriechen sich sogar in den solchen.
Futter nehmen die Jung`s dann kaum von der Oberfläche sondern nur Sinkfutter.
Abends so ab 18:00 Uhr wenn die Sonne hinter den Häusern verschwindet sind alle oben, durchsuchen den ganzen Teichrant und stürzen sich auf das Futter.
Wie verhalten sich eure Koi? 

Guß
Peter


----------



## herten04 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fressverhalten eurer Koi bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung*

Hallo Peter.
Ich gebe meinen Fischen 4 x am Tag Futter und zwar um 9.00;12.00;16.00 und 19.00 Uhr,und jedesmal denke ich da sind __ Raubfische im Teich.
Mein Teich hat auch 6 Std. volles Sonnenlicht.
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Ulumulu (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fressverhalten eurer Koi bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung*

Hallo Peter

Also meine Kois haben auch keine Probleme mit der Sonne.
Mein Teich ist auch ca. 8 Stunden in der vollen Sonne.
Und Die Kois schwimmen munter überall umher und Fressen auch das Futter.

Wie Helmut schon sagt es erinnert einen an __ Raubfische wenn die auf das Futter losgehen.  

Vielleicht sind deine Fische lichtscheu?  
Evtl. solltest du dann für Schatten sorgen z.B. mit einem Sonnensegel oder so.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kalybso (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fressverhalten eurer Koi bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung*

hallo zusammen ,

meine koi´s sind dann auch lichtscheu ! 
die kommen zwar auch bei sonne zum fressen aber verschwinden dann gerne auch wieder in denn schatten! sobald der teich abends keine direkte sonne mehr abbekommt ist im teich die hölle los !

komisch komisch !

grüße 

stephan


----------



## Heiko H. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fressverhalten eurer Koi bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung*

Hi,

ich kann auch feststellen , das die Koi zwischendurch den Schatten suchen.
Wenn es allerdings Futter gibt sind sie nicht zu halten 
Dann wird aus dem Teich ein Whirlpool gemacht. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## michaK (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fressverhalten eurer Koi bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung*

Hallo,
also ich hab das heute mal getestet :

7 Uhr : bewölkt, Futter hatte nicht den Hauch einer Chance !!!!!!!!
17 Uhr : sonnig , Futter wurde zögerlich und sehr spät genommen !!!!!!!!
20 Uhr : Teich liegt im Schatten, .... wie die Gestörten mit Schmatzen voll drauf !!!!!!

P.S.  mein Teich liegt den ganzen Tag voll in der Sonne ;
Temperaturen, allerdings von gestern , 17 Uhr:
 Teich : 25 Grad
 Teich in 1,40 m : 23 Grad
 im Patronenfilter : 24 Grad 


Gruß,  Michael


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fressverhalten eurer Koi bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung*

also wir ham ca 5 sonnenstunden am tag. die koi schwimmen munterumher. das futter wird genommen wie die gestörten. das brodelt richtig.hehe

klar verziehn sie sich auch ma in 2m tiefe aber die meiste zeit sind sie eigentlich oben.


----------

